# Mosquito Sunday



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

We fished Sunday for 7hours, we pull 120 crappies and 4 walleye , 3 catfish all in 9feet of water on a red jig 4feet down


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow. You were busy. North or south side. Congrats on a great catch


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

North side


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Help needed to post pic on iPhone


----------



## WompWomp (May 3, 2013)

How many is "we"?


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

I gotta learn how to find fish, sounds like everyone did good on skeeter but me,frustrated!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm assuming by red jig u mean a red jig head with a minnow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

You weren't the only one with "fish problems" at Skeeter on Sunday, Gillchaser. I went with two friends that afternoon and we couldn't get into them. Most of what we did get were too small. North end.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

Told gf we would've done better from the causeway. Caught three crappie, threw them back, no walleye.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

4 my charter are three less


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes a red jig head and minnow and 4 ft down I that help


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Straight down or on a bobber?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

On a bobber


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks my brother is going this Saturday and ill be heading out next Sunday so ill let u know how we do!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck , I will be out this sat, on channel 68 you can call me 

STRIKE ZONE


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

did pretty good Thursday on the eyes in the morning pulling harnessess, would not touch my jigs. Get there early, the earlier the better. Once that yellow thing arrives it starts slowing down quick! Was outside the masses in 18 to 21 ft marking lots of fish. :T


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> did pretty good Thursday on the eyes in the morning pulling harnessess, would not touch my jigs. Get there early, the earlier the better. Once that yellow thing arrives it starts slowing down quick! Was outside the masses in 18 to 21 ft marking lots of fish. :T


Got out for a few hours in the afternoon yesterday. Only got 1 eye but the girlfriend got it and it was her first. As well as her biggest crappie and her first channel cat.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My brother did well yesterday so I will be heading there next sunday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Got a few nice eyes on Sunday too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Change of plans I'm headed out tomorrow instead of Sunday. I will let u guys know how I do!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well we caught 75 and kept only 20. All fish were 9" and up but we only kept the ones 11" and bigger because we have way to many fish!!!! We also got a largemouth and 1 keeper perch. All fish were caught on a red and white jig with minnow in 7-11 fow. We were fishing straight down and about 7' below a bobber... Which in my opinion fishing for crappie using bobbers is one of the funnest way to fish. We caught all fish on the stumps south of causeway


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

14 Crappie 6 Bass on the Drift ,,,,Be back On Monday


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Shore fished between 8:30 and 11:00. Fished for bass.....caught 7 all between 12-14 inches. Didnt take long to get surrounded by two tournament boats

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya there was such a big tournament that when we headed in there was 20 boats waiting to get out of water so we went on the other side of the bridge and dropped out one of our buddy's and he ran over rt 88 and brought the trailer over to the bait shop ramp lol they never even knew that we never payed or anything!!!!! It was a pretty smart move cuz the boat in front of us at the other ramp was still 15 boats away from getting out of the water when we left!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ya there was such a big tournament that when we headed in there was 20 boats waiting to get out of water so we went on the other side of the bridge and dropped out one of our buddy's and he ran over rt 88 and brought the trailer over to the bait shop ramp lol they never even knew that we never payed or anything!!!!! It was a pretty smart move cuz the boat in front of us at the other ramp was still 15 boats away from getting out of the water when we left!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They know now... and so do the rest of us !


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

The fish did not seem to be in the same places this weekend as they were a week or three ago. I found a couple deep and a few shallow but never got into them real good. I was just using jigs, no minners.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ya there was such a big tournament that when we headed in there was 20 boats waiting to get out of water so we went on the other side of the bridge and dropped out one of our buddy's and he ran over rt 88 and brought the trailer over to the bait shop ramp lol they never even knew that we never payed or anything!!!!! It was a pretty smart move cuz the boat in front of us at the other ramp was still 15 boats away from getting out of the water when we left!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 wasn,t going to stir the pot , but the more I thought about it , well . you didn,t pull a fast one using lindas ramps, u go right past there store , it,s a private ramp not a freebie, you couldn,t go in and give the couple of bucks to use the ramp? karma will bite u in the az..... one day... a good fishing report but a bad ending....


----------



## Sea nymph O (May 21, 2013)

Had a great time at Misquito as well Sunday. We caught over 40 Crappie but only brought home 33. We were there for 5 hours and had some slow spells but times when everyones rods were getting hit at the same time. Lots of fun!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sea nymph O said:


> Had a great time at Misquito as well Sunday. We caught over 40 Crappie but only brought home 33. We were there for 5 hours and had some slow spells but times when everyones rods were getting hit at the same time. Lots of fun!


very nice, save some for me


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lunker4141 said:


> Shore fished between 8:30 and 11:00. Fished for bass.....caught 7 all between 12-14 inches. Didnt take long to get surrounded by two tournament boats
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really? I watched you catch 4 of them. Funny thing is I didn't see you there on Sat when I caught and culled my limit twice including a 4 lber. Doesn't take long for bank fishermen to show up on your spot!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ya there was such a big tournament that when we headed in there was 20 boats waiting to get out of water Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


30 boats is not a big tournament, and it wasn't the tournaments fault there was a delay in loading. There wouldn't have been much of a wait except a guy with a white crestliner took well over 20 minutes to load his rig, and yoder couldn't get their rigs out of the way either. :CPlease, assess the cause before placing the blame. Thank you!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> Really? I watched you catch 4 of them. Funny thing is I didn't see you there on Sat when I caught and culled my limit twice including a 4 lber. Doesn't take long for bank fishermen to show up on your spot!



Well if I don't recall I did move down the bank after your partner asked me to move which is more then any other shore guy would do and you guys moved in to fish it, after you moved down i went back to that spot. As someone who also fishes from a boat I would never have gotten as close as you did to me just out of respect and knowing shore guys don't have the access guys with boats have even if I fished that spot all week. Don't get me wrong I would be frustrated as I'm sure you were but its the nature of the beast I guess. I wouldn't have gone to that spot if you were close, you guys were farther back in the bay when I came up. I've caught fish on that spot all year including actually winning a small club tournament in early April off that spot. Plus I didn't catch anything of good size that would help you cull and I even told you what I was using which is more then most would do. I caught 5 on that spot and 2 over by the state park ramp off the rocks. I guess next time I see a bass boat near a good shore spot I'll just give the spot to them cause they have one of them fancy boats. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

And I was just messing around about the tournament boats. Lol. I know how it is. I wouldn't expect any less on a busy day on Mosquito. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

There were 50 boats out of the water as well!!!! And we had money in hand if they asked but they didn't. Not like we can't get the boat ourselves even tho the help was much appreciated!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lunker4141 said:


> And I was just messing around about the tournament boats. Lol. I know how it is. I wouldn't expect any less on a busy day on Mosquito.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I figured as much. Apparently it was another fellow I witnessed and not you cause all that you said didn't happen and I would never ask anyone to leave. I always give shore fishers their space. Sorry. My only point was just because someone sees you catch a fish doesn't mean that person did not practice earlier and find those fish too, but I can't speak to the ethics of all bass fishermen.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> I figured as much. Apparently it was another fellow I witnessed and not you cause all that you said didn't happen and I would never ask anyone to leave. I always give shore fishers their space. Sorry. My only point was just because someone sees you catch a fish doesn't mean that person did not practice earlier and find those fish too, but I can't speak to the ethics of all bass fishermen.


I've been that guy who found fish in practice only to find shore guys shoulder to shoulder on a whole spot. Yeah the guy I ran into also said he caught a 4# off that spot and guy on back of boat asked me to move down. No big deal I gave them the spot for half an hour and they caught nothing....I went down after they moved down and threw a different bait and caught one first cast and all I hear is "Man, he just caught another one!" And then they fired up big motor a few minutes later and left. What kind of boat do you have Lakes and I think I've fished a tourney or two you had a hand in running. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ill be headed back out this Saturday there will be 3 of us again and we will try those stumps again and will let u guys know how I do again...hopefully they r still there cuz a lot of the crappie we caught last week had eggs still!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well they r slowing down but still managed to catch about 30 crappie and 1 largemouth...and 1 rock bass. Kept 7 all fish could've kept tho but we wanted only the bigger ones. We did have 1 fish ohio 13 1/4". It was real cold and choppy but still managed to have lots of fun!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sea nymph O (May 21, 2013)

My buddy and I went to Misquito yesterday and we did well even though the conditions werent the greatest. We pulled 7 Eyes, 11 Crappie, 1 nice Blue Gill and a smaller Yellow Perch. We threw some back but had a great time!


----------



## Sea nymph O (May 21, 2013)

We is 2. It was my buddy and I. We pretty much fished the bottom on the south side. Jigs and minnows and jigs with half a crawler.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

